# Mobile Workbench



## chicago (May 20, 2019)

I struggled for years as to how I could make my workbench easily moveable. I saw a lot of methods that made me cringe or scratch my head. After I purchased my Hammer K3 TS the solution revealed itself. As the attached images show, I used the Hammer wheeled lift to move my workbench wherever I wanted . The solution is so simple and you really don't have to purchase a K3 to make this happen. 

The first image shows the workbench and my shop super, Miss Bella.

The second image shows the Hammer lift in place ready to move the TS.

The last image shows the lift in place on the workbench.

For the sake of clarity: The thick 'bumper' that the metal bracket is attached to became necessary after I built the bench frame and then decided that I really did want a front vise after all. Because of this I had to extend the bracket so that the lift could reach it.

Everything in my shop has to be wheeled because I park our Cherokee in the shop every night. We have pack rats and they will destroy a car if you're not paying attention. So when I'm working I move all of my gear where I want it. At the end of the day everything is moved out of the way to move the car back in.

A bracket of this type would not be too difficult to fabricate for a metal guy. You do, however, have to really be certain to make it so it will work correctly.

I sincerely hope this will help those of you who would like to be able to move you gear around in your shop.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2019)

Really nice workbench! Love how you made it portable! Very innovative and practical! Chuck


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2019)

Those are some solid looking legs. Nice job


----------



## chicago (May 20, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Really nice workbench! Love how you made it portable! Very innovative and practical! Chuck



Thanks, Chuck! I neglected to note that this was my first ever workbench. The rear Veritas Twin-Screw vise has been in my possession for over 15-20 years or so. My wife refers to this bench as a 'miracle' because it took so long to make it. Sometimes you just have to make do with saw horses and an old table top for a workbench. No longer the case.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chicago (May 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> Those are some solid looking legs. Nice job



The legs are indeed solid 4" x 8" x length maple. This one does not wobble like my old saw horse table top bench. Do not miss that bench at all.

Thanks for your kind comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2019)

Great bench, looks solid as a rock. Tony


----------



## Rocking RP (May 21, 2019)

Very nice:)


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> Great bench, looks solid as a rock. Tony



Thanks, Tony!


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> Very nice:)



Thank you, Roger.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2019)

Nice bench- mine looked nice and clean like that-once upon a time for a little while....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2019)

Way to go Phillip.


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice bench- mine looked nice and clean like that-once upon a time for a little while....



You sound like you know a thing or two about workbenches. Ha! 

Yep, mine is somewhat 'cluttered' at the moment. Horizontal space is at a premium in my shop. I had to run out and get a fold-up table to help out. This turned out to be a good idea. Not many of my ideas turn out well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Way to go Phillip.



Thanks, Ray! Appreciate the 'thumbs up'. Makes all of the hard work to make it totally worth it.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2019)

chicago said:


> You sound like you know a thing or two about workbenches. Ha!
> 
> Yep, mine is somewhat 'cluttered' at the moment. Horizontal space is at a premium in my shop. I had to run out and get a fold-up table to help out. This turned out to be a good idea. Not many of my ideas turn out well.
> 
> View attachment 166333



any space in my shop is at premium. I have built a few- I love M&T work-especially big. Building 2 benches with oldest son this summer. one for him and one for youngest son. Mine is a mess- horizontal space in my shop ends up cluttered cause I am a self confessed shop slob.....


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> any space in my shop is at premium. I have built a few- I love M&T work-especially big. Building 2 benches with oldest son this summer. one for him and one for youngest son. Mine is a mess- horizontal space in my shop ends up cluttered cause I am a self confessed shop slob.....



Sounds to me like you're cultivating another generation of woodworkers.

Wish I could say the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2019)

chicago said:


> Sounds to me like you're cultivating another generation of woodworkers.
> 
> Wish I could say the same.


They are knocking on door of 40- old man is starting to seem much smarter to them then when they were 19. We will have fun

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## chicago (May 21, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> They are knocking on door of 40- old man is starting to seem much smarter to them then when they were 19. We will have fun


Being together as a family is what it's all about. Best of luck with the benches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2019)

chicago said:


> Being together as a family is what it's all about. Best of luck with the benches.


we will have fun, it will be my 5th. i think i did a build thread of my current one here and i still have my first

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> i still have my first


petrified by now, no doubt.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2019)

SENC said:


> petrified by now, no doubt.



GRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------

